# best knee and shin guard??



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i was on a trail today and my canfield bro's crampon magnesium chewed up my knee. what knee and shin guard do you guys recommend?? light, breathable, have protection.


----------



## Carles - AMS (Apr 17, 2013)

For me, and after some trying some, POC are the real deal.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Race Face Rally FR Knee/Shin Guard*

After having two knee replacements I tried lots of different ones and Race Face Rally FR Knee/Shin Guards were the best. Both in fit and protection. You could hit your knee with a hammer and not feel it. Unfortunately, I'm allergic to Neoprene and had to sell them.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

I have used POC on long rides and they are great!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

im thinking about fox launch pro


----------



## mizuchan43 (Aug 2, 2013)

Finding the right knee/shin pad is a major pain. The one that i ended up going with and still have is the Demon Hyper knee/shin x d30. Super low profile, light weight, has d30 technology so it has some awesome protection.


----------



## calie (Jul 27, 2013)

1) Troy Lee Designs knee/shin 
1a) Demon Hyper knee/shin w/ d30


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Is any body using any of the SixSixOne stuff? With the price of that stuff a guy, or gal, could spend a lot of money trying to figure out what they like. Slim


----------



## Vistacruise (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm looking for something thinner for trail and woods riding so I don't get my skin rashed by leaves and sticks. One industries EXO line looks promising but haven't seen any feedback on the product. Anything else you guys have seen?


----------

